

The story of gOrge - siscia

I am a volunteer for AFS, a no profit organization that lets kids from all over the world to live a year as exchange students.<p>AFS Italy is great, we always try to give the best to our host, so when I saw that a lot of kids where going to miss a nice experience only because there weren&#x27;t any volunteer I stand up and finally proposed myself.<p>Initially my job was easy, get one girl at the station, chaperone her to Brescia, let her see the city and have her fun, bring her back to Milan.<p>We organized that via Facebook chat, easy.<p>Then other 1, 2, 3, no 4... Ahhh 5 kids join too.<p>It took me a lot of time and effort only to make sure that everybody knows what was going to happen, it was even more difficult because we used different media, somebody on facebook, somebody via sms, someone else via email, it was really hard to manage everything.<p>It is impossible that we don&#x27;t have any better tool to keep easily and without much effort everybody update and ready.<p>So I create gOrge.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gorgeapp.appspot.com&#x2F;<p>gOrge is basically midway between a pastebin for markdown and a forum, everybody can post, everybody can see what is been posted and everybody can reply to the post.<p>All by markdown to keep everything simple...<p>Give it a spin, you will like...
======
minussohn
It looks beautiful!

~~~
siscia
Thanks, however it wasn't my design... It a design from Kreative, I just took
their page and modify to my needs, they made a WONDERFUL css, it was very easy
to modify what needed to be changed. On the footer of the page you will find
their link. :)

